# INPA wont connect to transmission module



## merkelc00 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am having an issue with inpa not connecting to my transmission module (2008 535i). Just purchased the cable and software off ebay and installed (newbie here so I'm sorry for any stupidity) but it wont connect to the transmission module. Everything else seems to connect with no problem. I am looking to be able to reset my transmission adaptations after replacing the solenoids in the trans.. Any help or guidance is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

merkelc00 said:


> I am having an issue with inpa not connecting to my transmission module (2008 535i). Just purchased the cable and software off ebay and installed (newbie here so I'm sorry for any stupidity) but it wont connect to the transmission module. Everything else seems to connect with no problem. I am looking to be able to reset my transmission adaptations after replacing the solenoids in the trans.. Any help or guidance is appreciated. Thanks


can't skip this question, you reconnected the tranny right?

What is the error message? Is it a "no response from unit" or "different unit found"?


----------



## merkelc00 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes tranny was reconnected.

ERROR MESSAGE=
Group file : D_EGS.
SYS-0012: IDENTIFICATION ERROR.
PROGRAM WILL BE STOPPED


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

You are probably not talking to the correct module.

Go open this file with a text editor: C:\INPA\CFGDAT\E60.ENG

go to the transmission section, for example this:

[ROOT_GETRIEBE]
DESCRIPTION=Transmission
ENTRY= GS19,Gearbox Control Module GS19,
ENTRY= GS30,Sequential Gearbox SSG,
ENTRY=,,
ENTRY= smg_60,Sequential M-Gearbox,
ENTRY=,,
ENTRY= VGSG90,DXC Gearbox VGSG,

here you can see the menu items: first is the version, second is just the name you see in INPA

Find out your transmission type and add it as an extra line.
The version names are equal to the .IPO file names in the C:\INPA\SGDAT folder

I believe you can find your transmission type in the menu "Functional jobs" and something like Identification button.


----------



## merkelc00 (Oct 21, 2013)

I cant find the transmission type from the function jobs identify page. It is in German so I don't recognize anything indicating trans type. I know my transmission is a 6HP21.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Use NCSExpert then.

follow steps and on page 5 you will find it in the last row of the middle section, just don't code anything

EGS might be the group name for the tranny.

http://lindvigs.com/obioban/NCSExpert_Tutorial.pdf


----------

